# New Harry Potter trailer



## y3k9 (Sep 11, 2010)

Everyone go check out the new Harry Potter trailer played on TV, its so epic! Errr, but I don't know how to post it here but here's the url: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZSYvlZHB04


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 11, 2010)

The only good movies in my opinion were one and two. The rest went way too far from the book. This is coming from a person who is obssessed with the book series, reading it over 10 times.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool. Who's gunna see it? I am.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 11, 2010)

Joker said:


> Cool. Who's gunna see it? I am.



I am FOR SURE!


----------



## Samania (Sep 11, 2010)

I know the trailer has been out for a while. I'll definitely watch it. 
Oh and is it in 3d? :3 

TEEEAAAMMM VOLDEMORRTT =DD


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 11, 2010)

The films murdered the books for me.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 11, 2010)

Samania said:


> I know the trailer has been out for a while. I'll definitely watch it.
> Oh and is it in 3d? :3
> 
> TEEEAAAMMM VOLDEMORRTT =DD



Dude, no this is a new one that only aired yesturday during vampire diaries. And kirjava, please elaborate.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 11, 2010)

Guess who's going to the premier dressed as Edward?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Guess who's going to the premier dressed as Edward?



Uhhh... Not you?


----------



## Samania (Sep 11, 2010)

I was trying to find a cardboard cutout of voldemort because I'm creepy that way. I then came across This


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> The films murdered the books for me.



Totally agree. I liked the sixth book, but the movie was crap and extremely disappointing.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > The films murdered the books for me.
> ...



+1 

The movie sucked. And I hate how even though the 7th book was shorter than the 4th, 5th, and 6th, they are making it into 2 movies for more money.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 11, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Look, the 4th, 5th, and 6th films were at Hogwarts and the trio were all protected by Dumbledore, but then he get dead and they gotta search for horcruxes and then Voldy takes over the ministry and all that good stuff so they made it into 2, i like that idea.


----------



## shelley (Sep 11, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> The only good movies in my opinion were one and two. The rest went way too far from the book. This is coming from a person who is obssessed with the book series, reading it over 10 times.



I agree. Loved the books, relatively apathetic about the movies. And I get that a long book would need to be cut down to fit a 2 hour movie, but then they cut out significant plot points, making the story all disjointed, and then waste a bunch of time on scenes that weren't even in the book just for the spectacle (the first task in Goblet of Fire comes to mind - the dragon spent like 15 minutes chasing Harry all over the roof of the castle for no reason).


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 11, 2010)

Best thing about the Harry Potter movies was when some guy in the back of the theater yelled "BOOM! HEADSHOT!" when Snape killed Dumbledore.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 11, 2010)

the appendix was stupid.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 11, 2010)

You mean the epilogue?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm gonna watch all of the movies and then go see this one in theatres (a plan I just thought up). I saw the first 3 in theatres, I've seen the 4th and 5th, and read most of the 6th a few years ago (never saw it)... after the first 3 things aren't as embedded in my mind as they are. I've gotta watch them all leading up to this one. 



a small kitten said:


> Best thing about the Harry Potter movies was when some guy in the back of the theater yelled "BOOM! HEADSHOT!" when Snape killed Dumbledore.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 11, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Best thing about the Harry Potter movies was when some guy in the back of the theater yelled "BOOM! HEADSHOT!" when Snape killed Dumbledore.


Good idea, ima do that for Harry's sacrifice.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 11, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> You mean the epilogue?



dammit, why do i ALWAYS get these two words mixed up? EVERY TIME!


----------



## Innocence (Sep 11, 2010)

I think the two movies is a good idea, as they can actually make the movie closer to the book that way. *Theoretically*. Maybe they'll just screw it up anyway. They should've used this idea from like book 4 onwards.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

Samania said:


> I was trying to find a cardboard cutout of voldemort because I'm creepy that way. I then came across This



My life is Twilight? Really?


----------



## Edward (Sep 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Guess who's going to the premier dressed as Edward?



Oh my, umm...


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Guess who's going to the premier dressed as Edward?
> ...



Don't be a fickle pickle, 'Ward.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > The only good movies in my opinion were one and two. The rest went way too far from the book. This is coming from a person who is obssessed with the book series, reading it over 10 times.
> ...



I agree.
I think they need to find the right balance, I guess, between the plot development and action.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 11, 2010)

Order of the Phoenix was longer and was one movie. Why does the DH have to be in 2 parts? I know there's a lot more suspense and scenes but still...


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



well the 7th book had a lot of action.
The 6th movie for a shame. Mighta made alotta money since its from an awesome series (idk if it did) but it certainly doesn't deserve good reviews (for storyline/being like the book.)


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 11, 2010)

some of you may not know this, but im a total harry potter nerd. Im seeing the movie midnight the day it comes out, i can't wait! But honestly, the Deathly Hallows could easily be made in one movie. Half of the book is Harry, Ron, and Hermione sitting in a tent doing nothing for like three months.


----------



## Samania (Sep 11, 2010)

Joker said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to find a cardboard cutout of voldemort because I'm creepy that way. I then came across This
> ...



I googled up "cardboard cutouts of voldemort". This was one of the results on the first page.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> some of you may not know this, but im a total harry potter nerd. Im seeing the movie midnight the day it comes out, i can't wait! But honestly, the Deathly Hallows could easily be made in one movie. *Half of the book is Harry, Ron, and Hermione sitting in a tent doing nothing for like three months*.



That made me lol


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, I know this is an old thread and I'm a bit late on this but they have a new trailer and like 8 awesome thirty second clips. You can find all the new and old trailers right here: http://www.mugglenet.com/movies/movie7/videos.shtml


----------



## splinteh (Oct 30, 2010)

I love all the harry potter movies. I was hooked every since I saw the first one in theatres a long time ago.


----------

